# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Uk rodent laws

## Monza geckos

Hi does anyone know when the law was started that you couldn't feed live rodents to pets and does anyone know the exact details and why it was started in the first place

----------


## Jack

There is no law against it. The Animal Welfare Act of 2006 states that vertebrates can feel pain so it's illegal to cause them harm and apparently invertebrates can't feel pain(debatable) so they are fine as a feeder. Stupid if you ask me.

----------

